# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  [ فائدةٌ ] : معنى ( أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً ) .

## خليلُ الفوائد

الحمدُ للهِ وحدَه ..

هذه المُفردات قرأتُ فيها إرجاعاتٍ متعدِّدة لموادها ..

لكنْ مما يُقال فيها .. ولا تستحقُ أن يبذلَ لها وقتٌ لتحريرها - فالعوام يعرفون معناها ! - ، ولأنها من الملح لا العُقَد :
معنى أهلاً : أي صادفتَ أهلاً لا غُرباء .

وسهلاً : أي وطئتَ موطئاً سهلاً ؛ كنايةً عن الترحاب .

ومرحباً : أي صادفتَ سَعةً ؛ لأن معنى الرحب السعة .

وانظر : القاموس ، ومعجم المصطلحات ..

----------


## إمام الأندلس

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ...اشتقت لك كثيرا : )

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا ، بانتظار فوائد أخرى ، بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو عـبيـد

بوركت 

فائدة ,,,,,

----------


## عبد الله السعدي

جزاك الله خيراً
فائدة جميلة كصاحبها

----------


## خليلُ الفوائد

باركَ اللهُ فيكم ..

----------


## عبدالله العلي

أحسنت ياخليل وأهلا بك

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## آل عامر

زادك الله من فضله وإحسانه

----------


## أبو شعيب

جزاك الله خيراً .

هل يصح لنا أن نقول : إن تأويل أهلاً وسهلاً هو : حللت أهلاً ونزلت سهلاً ؟ .

وشيء آخر ، هل يصح أن نقول : مرحباً بفلان ؟ أم هذا خطأ لغوي والصواب : مرحباً فلان ؟

----------


## السلفية النجدية

بوركتَ ، ووفقتَ ، وللخير هديتَ ..

شكرًا لكَ ..

----------

